# What is "Natting"?



## SteelC4

I was talking to a technician on the phone and we were trying to configure some FTP stuff when he said that my address needed to be "Natted". Does this just mean forwarding the specific ports that the FTP server would use?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wand3r3r

NaT=network address translation which is what happens in a router
Port forwarding is just that; port forwarding which is also done in a router.


----------



## airosah

Wikipedia has a decent entry on NATs if you want a good long-form reference.


----------

